# How many safety violations can you find



## Goatlocker (Dec 31, 2012)

Just saw this on the internet, all I can say is I am glad I am safer in the shop.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. I guess the biggest for me is the flip-flops. In my mind that thing falling on his toes is going to hurt a lot worse that the drill in the hand, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I think he is driving screws not drilling holes.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

flip flops are an obvious no no, cant tell if he has glasses on or not, but it appears that when he drills through that piece his thumb may get a new vent hole.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

On the positive side, at least his hair is not going to get caught in the spinning drill bit.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't see any. His shop, His rules…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

From the looks of the picture, I'm sure he is used to getting dinged occasionally ;-))


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

looks fine you should see what I witness at other shops here.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

From a guy who is usually seen in shorts and barefoot, I can't say much… except that I know better than to drill into my hand and I have more hair…


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

A worker screwing one board to some kind of casement, the screws probably are short enough to not come through the other side, the whole project is sitting on three sawhorses, boards are clamped in position to help keep alignment,, the whole project is not tipping over, the only thing would be he has flip flops on.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey who the hell took this picture of me and posted it here


> ?


----------



## Goatlocker (Dec 31, 2012)

I would still go with hand placement and the flip flops. I understand that it is his shop and his rules, I was not trying to enforce a standard but more to say that it is not if you will get hurt but when.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Woodworking in flip-flops…Not me! I wear crocs!


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure they are steel toed flip flops. 
Cheers


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure they are steel toed flip flops. 
Cheers


----------

